# Starting BMQ on the 20th of November



## carlos866 (1 Nov 2006)

Hi there, I leave for St. Jean Quebec on the 20th of november, and I was wondering if there was anyone else in the same boat I was in, as it would be nice to know some people going in, thanks.


----------



## ready to go (2 Nov 2006)

Congrats and Good luck Carlos and all the rest of you guys on the 20th! We leave tomorrow for the 06 Nov BMQ. We won't be same platoon, but we're all on the same team .

Best of luck to you all


----------



## Mithras (3 Nov 2006)

Lucky buggers, still waiting for the call


----------



## Klc (3 Nov 2006)

Don't mean to continue a threadjack, but I also am waiting for the call. I was told to most likely expect a call yesterday, so I'm hoping to hear something tomorrow or early next week. (Being an idealist here, of course)

It is encouraging that they are still starting courses this close to the christmas break. I was worried I would likely have to wait till after the holidays.


----------



## bravo2824 (5 Nov 2006)

yes i am waiting for my call as well been waiting 2 weeks now going to contact the recruiter monday to see if they've ran into any roadblocks but hope to be starting bmq soon  be nice to start on the 20th lol


----------



## PARAMEDIC (5 Nov 2006)

congratulatuions carlos866

we will be there a week earlier than you, apparently the first week is Admin week so I dont think I will have any tips to pass on but if I do, I will try to help.

we are starting on the 12th of november....gonna be sloshed on the 10th ..keeping the 11th to recover...  ;D

ready to go keep some tips for us...lol

congrats to all who have made it this far.

work hard play harder


----------



## patrick666 (6 Nov 2006)

Carlos, I will be joining you on the 20th in St. Jean's. I just got my call today and I'm going to be sworn in on Thursday morning and fly out to St. Jean's around the 18th. See you there, send me a PM if you want anytime. 

Cheers,


----------



## MonctonBuzz (7 Nov 2006)

I'm hoping to get out there for the 20th myself too.. I was told by my recruiter that if all goes as planned I will be out of her around the 18th as well..  So rushing to get all my papers together.. Getting excited..and hope all goes according to plan. I will post if I am going on the 20th..and will make sure to PM either Patrick H or yourself Carlos. Be nice to know some people before going up.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Xoshua (8 Nov 2006)

Hm if all goes according to plan I should be there as well the 20th.  What are you guys all going for?  I'm going infantry.  Recruiter said I have the interview on Friday in Barrie then if all goes well he said ASAP so whatever happens, happens I guess haha.


----------



## patrick666 (8 Nov 2006)

I'm going for Artillery - keep us posted if you make it for the 20th. I'll be there as well so it'll be cool to know some more people. 

Cheers,


----------



## B-radical (9 Nov 2006)

I am in the Nov 20th St. Jean course. I fly out on the 18th. Only been applying for 7 months! I cant wai to get there. Its gonna be a blast!!!


----------



## Thompson (9 Nov 2006)

My BMQ starts on the 20th as well, but i'm in Wainwright Alberta, Infantry Reg force. Anyone else?


----------



## tlg (9 Nov 2006)

Thompson said:
			
		

> My BMQ starts on the 20th as well, but i'm in Wainwright Alberta, Infantry Reg force. Anyone else?



I'm heading to Wainwright on the 18th.


----------



## Thompson (9 Nov 2006)

tlg said:
			
		

> I'm heading to Wainwright on the 18th.



ya i'm flying into Edmonton on the 18th as well, are you going infantry?


----------



## Xoshua (10 Nov 2006)

Well went for my interveiw...  Quebec is full so Wainright here I come!  I fly in on the 18th!  Cheers!


----------



## tlg (11 Nov 2006)

Thompson said:
			
		

> ya i'm flying into Edmonton on the 18th as well, are you going infantry?



Heck Ya


----------



## Alan87 (16 Nov 2006)

im also gonna be going on the 18th. 2 more days !


----------



## patrick666 (16 Nov 2006)

Alan, Wainright or St. Jean?


----------



## Alan87 (17 Nov 2006)

St.Jean


----------



## patrick666 (17 Nov 2006)

Cool, see ya there.  :warstory:

One more day....  ;D


----------



## Xoshua (17 Nov 2006)

lol I'm already in Toronto...  Some lodge called econo lodge.  heh nervous as heck...  One day, heh I have no clue what to do once I am in Alberta though, Ill just follow the others, hopefully when I come back I'll write everyone what my experience was like.  Well folks time to watch TV until tommorow morning...     see you soon guys in wainwright!


----------

